# Wack-o recording conflict in 721 bug



## kyoo (Apr 4, 2002)

Here's a crazy one.. I have no typo here.. I had set up all my favorite weekly recordings on the 721.. and then I went through and added a bunch of HISTory channel recordings, and today I was going through the TLC guide to set up some recordings.

Well, I went to record "Mysteries of the Sphinx" which is set to air at 11pm CST on 178 TLC on Tuesday, July 23rd. I tell it to record ONCE, with no minutes before or after the 11-12am time slot.

It pops up with a conflict, which I will type out exactly as shown:



> *WARNING! CONFLICT!*
> 
> Press Select to delete this timer
> Date/Time: 7/23/2002 11:00pm - 12:00am
> ...


As you can see, the conflict is really no where near a conflict.. we're talking two different days and two different dates. KEYE is my local CBS channel.

What in the heck is the logic here? Is it having problems with the 12:00am part? I think so.. perhaps it's math is wrong. I just tried to record the 11:00p - 11:30p Who's the Boss on ABCFM, and it took properly.. but trying to record the second Who's the Boss at 11:30p - 12:00am, causes a similar conflict as the TLC one hour recording.

I'll send this into Dish support..

-Kyoo


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Did you reboot it and try to set it up again?


----------



## kyoo (Apr 4, 2002)

no, but I just tried to set it up again, and it worked this time.. but I tried to record the same time slot for the next day, and it conflicted with something else random.. there's definitely a bug there..


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

looks like i made the right call in waiting...hope you beta testers find out the rest of the bugs before i get my 721 next january...lol


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

Try stopping your recording at 11:59 pm instead of 12:00 am and see if that fixes it. Most shows are over by 11:56 anyway, the most you would miss is previews for the next week probably.


----------

